# Howto fehler und weis nicht weiter



## RycoDePsyco (30. Dez. 2010)

.



http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-...n-50-ispconfig-3/comment-page-1/#comment-4338


Seite 5 Bereich 12 bei
/etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart

Fehlermeldung:
/etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart
bash: /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden


es geht nicht, habe Debian 5.


 Weis nicht was ich machen soll?


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist bei dir 'portmap' nicht installiert. Ob es zwingend notwendig ist weiß ich nicht. Kannst du denn mit dem Howto sonst fehlerfrei fortführen?

Sonst schaue mal wie das Packet korrekt heißt 'aptitude search portmap' und installiere es ggfs. per 'aptitude install PAKETNAME'.
Schaue aber vorher nach ob es wirklich fehlt. Wenn dir 



> dpkg -l '*portmap*' | grep ^ii


 keine Ausgabe bringt, ist es auf deinem System nicht installiert.

Viele Grüße
Moestchen


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (30. Dez. 2010)

Ich habe auch Debian 5(Lenny)und bei mir klappt es.Du muss irgendwo ein Fehler in deiner installation haben


----------



## RycoDePsyco (30. Dez. 2010)

Mach mir keine Angst.

Portmap ist da.

Aber die Datei die hier gestartet werden soll fehlt einfach.
Sonst ist auch dieses inetd überall da.

Und ich habe alles sorgfältig nacheinander gemacht.

Ich bin soweit kein Profi um jetzt ohne Hilfe die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen oder wissen was ich machen muss bzw. woran es liegt, leider bin ich noch nicht so weit.


----------



## RycoDePsyco (31. Dez. 2010)

Ich habe mich erst einmal in Google belesen...

Frage:
Was ist genau die init.d ??

Von welchen Programm kommt dies her?

Ist dies von "apt-get install pure-ftpd-common"??

Ich habe einen vServer, könnte es daran liegen?
Habe nur unten in den Kommentaren dies gelesen das dies daran liegen soll, verstehe aber nicht warum.

Bringt eine neuinstallation etwas und wie mache ich die korrekt?
Mit apt-get remove oder apt-get --purge remove?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Moestchen (31. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von RycoDePsyco:


> Ist dies von "apt-get install pure-ftpd-common"??
> Ich habe einen vServer, könnte es daran liegen?


Oh ja, daran kann es liegen. Denn innerhalb eines vServers werden Zugriffe auf bestimmte Module / capabilities standardmäßig nicht gestattet. Und davon sind u.a. einige für FTP notwendig.

Ich kann dir nur die 'megainstall-Anleitung' ( http://wiki.nixhelp.de/howto/ispconfig3-megainstall#installation_ftp_server ) empfehlen. Da ist dieses Problem, bzw. das Vorgehen, wie du den FTP installieren musst genau erklärt.


Viele Grüße
und viel Erfolg

Moestchen


----------



## Till (31. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von RycoDePsyco:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist ok. openbsd-inetd wird auch nicht benötigt. Du deaktivierst ja FTP per inetd im Tutorial, es schadet also nichts, wenn es nicht installiert ist da ftp als standalone läuft. Du kannst also einfach mit dem nächsten Schritt im Tutorial weiter machen.


----------



## RycoDePsyco (3. Jan. 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis.

Also fahre ich mit dem Schritt ... fort ???
Zumindest habe ich nun "pure-ftpd-mysql" gestartet.

​


> dann starte PureFTPd:​ *Befehl: *​ /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql start​


*Bereich:* Kurz vor Punkt 13, auf Seite 5.
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/5/

Danke soweit. ^^


.


----------



## RycoDePsyco (3. Jan. 2011)

Ich möchte mich nun nochmals melden weil ich hier ein paar Fragezeichen im Gesicht habe.

Und zwar soll ich auf der Seite 5 Bereich 15 Jailkit Installieren und wollte gleich mal nach der neuesten Version nachsehen.

Was mich dabei wundert ist, das auf der Originalwebseite (sofern es sie ist) die aktuelle Version 2.13 vom 10.10.2010 ist.
http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/index.html#download

Währen die der Howto-Schreiber bereits 2009 die Version 2.5 Anbietet, das ist mir etwas suspekt und verstehe ich nicht.

Was ist nun richtig und was ist genau nun aktuell?


Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2011)

Die 5 ist doch kleiner als 13, also ist 2.5 eine ältere Version als 2.13. Versionsnummern bei Computersoftware werden im allg. einzeln zwischen den Punkten hochgezählt, es ist also keine Dezimalzahl. Zahlen vor dem Punkt sind sog. major releases während Zahlen nach dem Punkt minor releases sind.


----------



## RycoDePsyco (3. Jan. 2011)

Oh das habe ich nicht gewusst.

Aber danke für den Hinweis.

Schöner wäre 2.05 gewesen, da es ja auch eine 2.50 Version sein könnte*???*

Da frage ich mich dann wie es dann aussehen soll.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2011)

> a es ja auch eine 2.50 Version sein könnte???


Nein, könnte es nicht. Es ist ja keine Dezimalzahl. Wenn Du es Dir besser vorstellen kannst, erstetze alle Punkte durch ein beliebiges anderes Zeichen, z.B. einen Doppelpnkt.


----------



## RycoDePsyco (3. Jan. 2011)

Hmm, für mich jetzt schwer vorzustellen.

Zwar weis ich jetzt was du meinst, aber da nicht durcheinander zu kommen ist für mich schwer. Verstehe gar nicht warum man sich das so schwer macht.

___
Aber egal, ich möchte um das Thema nicht zu verlieren nochmals eine Frage stellen.

Ich habe die Version 2.5 mit make und make install usw. installiert und habe jetzt nochmals die Version 2.13 installiert.

Ist jetzt die Version 2.5 Überschrieben oder muss ich diese entfernen und wenn ja, wie stelle ich mich da an ohne mein Server, Programme oder Einstellungen versehentlich zu löschen/verändern?


Vielen Dank für die viele Hilfe. 


.


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2011)

Die 2.5er Version ist damit überschrieben worden. Hattest Du ISPConfig bereits installiert? Wenn ja, müsstest Du nochmal das ispconfig update.php aufrufen und auswählen dass die Dienste rekonfiguriert werden sollen.


----------



## RycoDePsyco (5. Jan. 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis:



> Die 2.5er Version ist damit überschrieben worden.





> Hattest Du ISPConfig bereits installiert? Wenn ja, müsstest Du nochmal  das ispconfig update.php aufrufen und auswählen dass die Dienste  rekonfiguriert werden sollen.


Nein hatte ich noch nicht, ich warte lieber die Antworten ab eh ich was falsch mache.

Daher auch großen Dank an euch. 



.


----------



## Danny0410 (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes problem bei dem Howtoforge /Ubuntu 12.04 LTS:

bis zu dieser Stelle hat alles reibungslos funktioniert, nun bekomme ich bei der Eingabe von 
	
	



```
/etc/apache2/conf.d/mailman.conf
```
 folgenden Fehler.


```
bash: /etc/apache2/conf.d/mailman.conf: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```
Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden.

Grüsse
Danny


----------



## Burge (26. Juli 2012)

1. anderes Howto also besser eigenen Thread erstellen.

2. was soll diese Zeile auch machen da fehlt doch ein vim oder cat oder irgendwas was davor.


----------



## Danny0410 (26. Juli 2012)

hi,
ohh sorry dachte das ist für jegliche Howto-Probleme

grüsse
Danny


----------

